# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  قائمة بـ 15 هاتفًا من إتش تي سي ستحصل على أندرويد 6.0

## mohamed73

رغم أن إتش تي سي لم تُعلن رسميًا بعد عن أجهزتها التي ستحصل على تحديث أندرويد 6.0 – Marshmallow، إلا أن حساب الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  على تويتر الشهير بتسريباته الدقيقة حول إتش تي سي، نشر قائمة حصل عليها  تشمل الأجهزة التي تُخطط الشركة لتحديثها إلى نسخة أندرويد الأخيرة وهي:   HTC Desire EYEHTC Desire 816HTC Desire 820HTC Desire 826HTC One M8HTC One M8sHTC One M8 EYEHTC One E8HTC One M9+HTC One M9HTC One MEHTC One E9+HTC One E9HTC Butterfly 2HTC Butterfly 3 من الجدير بالذكر أن هذه القائمة غير رسمية، وبالتالي فقد يتم الحذف منها أو الإضافة إليها لاحقًا بحسب ما ترتأي الشركة.

----------


## salihmob

مشكور علي المتابعه 
في انتظار اندرويد 6 وخصائصه

----------


## max_11

دُمتَ بِهذآ الع ـطآء أإلمستَمـرٍ 
يُسع ـدنى أإلـرٍد على مـوٍأإضيعكًـ 
وٍأإألتلـذذ بِمـآ قرٍأإتْ وٍشآهـدتْ 
تـقبلـ خ ـآلص إحترامي

----------


## خالد عباس

عمل رائع

----------

